# First offshore trip aboard the light tackle



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

My wife and I saddled up early this morning and headed offshore, the first trip into the blue with the Hewes since we picked it up last year. Obviously I've been too busy...

We were the first ones to clear the inlet this morning, and had some trouble getting bait. Prolly wasted an hour and a half looking until we found a healthy pod south of the inlet. 

Ran offshore and we had plans to hang the kite and fish, but every bait we put in the water for the first hour got hit immediately. First some nice dolphin, then a sail, then a cobia, then some bonita and another dolphin, another sail, we never got the kite up until after the bite stopped!

My only complaint is I wish we could have found bait earlier!

My wife on a sail:









Far away jump shot:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I know I'm gonna get heck for taking this fish out of the water: 









Some of the guests invited for dinner:


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd say that is still one heck of a day Tom. When is the fish fry?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

you friggin killed it out there!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work on the fish tom  kinda suprised it took you so long to make it out though  ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

how far off did u run? i also went out the st lucie inlet today too and the water is just nastyyy


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice goin' Tom. What a variety! If I didn't have kids and grandkids up here...I can only dream. :'(


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice mixed bag Tom.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a downside to the day I forgot to mention. 

While my wife was battling a sailfish I was trying to gaff the cobia I was fighting. Bad idea to stick a cobia 1-handed. He thrashed, I dropped the gaff and it sank like a rock. It was an expensive Aftco job too.... 

Problems arise when you have too many fish on at once ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

lost gaff or not, tremendous day either way.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

what kind of baits did you find? was the cobe under anything?

great job


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> what kind of baits did you find? was the cobe under anything?
> 
> great job


Greenies. Yes, the surface


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry about the lost gear, but it sure looks like it was a decent trade-off.


----------

